# Knicks @ Jazz: Feb 10, 2007 Game Thread



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks:*


> After spending most of an injury-filled tenure on the bench, Jerome James is now in the starting lineup. Knicks coach Isiah Thomas is looking to establish a defensive presence in the middle and give Eddy Curry a chance to play a secondary role on that end of the court. "I've been dying to give New York something," James said. "I've been injured since coming here, but now I think I have an opportunity to finally go out there and play and give a glimpse of what I did in Seattle.


*Jazz:*


> As far as Jerry Sloan is concerned, the season's longest lull comes just in time. The Jazz has four days off before facing the Knicks on Saturday, and Sloan has scheduled practices on three of them. The Jazz may be playing relatively well, but the coach sees lots of adjustments that need to be made. "We really need these practices," Sloan said. "We've got to clean up our defense, we've got some little problems cropping up of offense. We haven't been able to practice hard in awhile.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

knick up by 10 entering the 4th quarter...JC playing well.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

everybody's rocking the headbands today.......


marbury's head actually looks smaller with the headband.....


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

wow....i cant believe the jazz are up 1.....


3 ball can be a real beeeeyatch


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lets see......its a tie game.....couple of secs on the clock.........why the %$%# do you shoot a three.....take the s$% TO THE RIM!....omg


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

And JC is now 2 for 45 for game winners.

No foul on the play either???

Game should had been over if curry had not missed from point blank range under the basket with like 30 seconds left.

If we lose this after being up by 10 with 6 min left Im going to be sooo pissed.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

> If we lose this after being up by 10 with 6 min left Im going to be sooo pissed.


join the club:azdaja:


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Prepare to be pissed....*

Pay no attention to the stats, this one is on Curry. I've never seen a guy so bad when it really counts. Turnovers, choke shots, no blocking out, missed foul shots. Add JC to the list too. Man, they piss me off. Way to blow a ten point lead in 2 minutes.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

looks like isiahs pissed too!....did you see him after that T on Lee


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

crawford caught sleeping....fisher back door.....jazz up 2 ...3 secs left


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

wow......

lakers and kobe on tuesday isnt looking to good right now either...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> And JC is now 2 for 45 for game winners.


Oops make that 2 for 46 for game winners. Never even got the shot off. JUST ONCE can we PLEASE have someone else take the final shot cause JC just dose not make them. Its that simple. 





> Pay no attention to the stats, this one is on Curry. I've never seen a guy so bad when it really counts. Turnovers, choke shots, no blocking out, missed foul shots. Add JC to the list too. Man, they piss me off. Way to blow a ten point lead in 2 minutes.


I totally agree. Execpt I put it even more on JC. Bad pass to curry that was easly stolen in the fourth. A bad shot to try to end the fourth. Lost his man back door for the jazzes game winner. Never got the shoot off for the SECOND attempt at the game winner.(This is ignoring the half court shot he took in the third cause he had made a few baskets in a row.)

Ive said it once, Ive said it a BILLION times. JC may score 30 points.....but he IS NOT a WINNING PLAYER!

Worse lose of season by far.

(To be a little fair the knicks didnt get the calls they should have down the strech but there on the road what can u expect.)


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

okur and the 3 ball killed us...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*What killed us was....*

Curry and JCs turnovers, Curry's complete lack of physical effort and mental concentration. Is there a more stupid and careless team than these Knicks? I doubt it.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Usally after I wake up the next day im not as pissed as I am the same night, but not this time lol. Im still so pissed at this team.

Another thing, why was JC being the point at end of the game? It took zeke till JC put us in a hole with turnovers to relize he needed steph at the point and by then it was too late.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Another thing that gets me.....*

some of the posters here insist that Marbury is fine and we have no need to worry about his health or a replacement. Last night was all the proof anyone should need. After 3 days off, he should have been able to carry the team the last few minutes. The fact that he couldn't or didn't even try says that he is unable to. And since when he is healthy, he can beat just about anybody to the rim, I think its fair to say he is not healthy. Not a good omen. Those same people seem to think JC can do most of the same things. I like JC, Curry, and even Steph (the way he has played the complete game this year) but this is a business. JC= spark off the bench when he is going good. Curry is a great lowpost player but a huge liability on the boards and defensively. I'll wager that he never becomes either a good defender nor a reasonable boardman. When he is not directly involved in the play he becomes a spectator. I think he has attention issues and it may not be his fault. I've seen it it younger players I've coached and it may be ADD related. He is the anti-Lee.

JC is just inconsistent and extremely lazy on defense. Smart guy......dumb player. We need effort guys...smart players. BTW....where the hell was Balkman during the Jazz run? Not great coaching.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Another thing that gets me.....*



alphaorange said:


> some of the posters here insist that Marbury is fine and we have no need to worry about his health or a replacement. Last night was all the proof anyone should need. After 3 days off, he should have been able to carry the team the last few minutes. The fact that he couldn't or didn't even try says that he is unable to. And since when he is healthy, he can beat just about anybody to the rim, I think its fair to say he is not healthy. Not a good omen. Those same people seem to think JC can do most of the same things. I like JC, Curry, and even Steph (the way he has played the complete game this year) but this is a business. JC= spark off the bench when he is going good. Curry is a great lowpost player but a huge liability on the boards and defensively. I'll wager that he never becomes either a good defender nor a reasonable boardman. When he is not directly involved in the play he becomes a spectator. I think he has attention issues and it may not be his fault. I've seen it it younger players I've coached and it may be ADD related. He is the anti-Lee.
> 
> JC is just inconsistent and extremely lazy on defense. Smart guy......dumb player. We need effort guys...smart players. BTW....where the hell was Balkman during the Jazz run? Not great coaching.


We may need a solid veteran PG who can give Steph some rest and able to continue to run the offense. There has got to be someone out there that can help us around the trade deadline. I agree with your assessment on Curry, and it's a shame he can't play the other side of the basketball, otherwise he would be a phenomenal player if he can get his defense and rebounding on the same page with his offense. 

Lastly, I'm not the type to complain about refs but they were horrid. I hope we can get back on the winning side of things, because the "Knicks just won the lottery thread" makes me want to regurgitate everytime we take an L.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Curry's team defense I tend to agree needs alot of work , to the point I generally say forget about it and get some1 in to cover the weakness rather than wait on him .

Curry is significantly weaker this season than last season where his excessive boxing out pretty much was a big part of the knicks rebounding resurgence, he allowed fewer rebounds per 48 minutes than just about every center , I beleive only dwight howard and yao ming were better at that . This year the knicks are an even better rebounding team than last year but it has much more to do with david lee playing more than anything eddy is doing.

but i think its foolish to get too down on eddy's boardwork, its like coming down on amare for not scoring enough even though the suns are the best scoring team in the league, just like the knicks who lead the league in rebounding.

i personally think Zeke is just focusing on eddy's scoring for now since the rebounding is far from a problem for the knicks, in fact the knicks are most likely better than the #'s indicate since they tend to be a bad defensive team, meaning less stops , and a good shooting one from the field so their tends to be less off. rebounds available than for a normal team, also they are one of the few teams in the league that make a center their 1st option on defense, slowing their team's pace down some.

next year I would expect whoever is the coach to focus on eddy's all around game.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I don't know what the numbers are....*

As far as Curry's opponents boards, but I do know this. I have isolated him and just watched him for several minutes at a time. He is not boxing out well, he is not pursuing the ball (I have seen it hit the floor right next to him), he is constantly losing his man and failing to cover his team mates guys when rotating, and he is not finishing catching the ball well. These are all signs of exhaustion, or a lack of focus, which I commented about. Coaching is not going to change these. The Knicks are top of the heap rebounding for a couple of reasons. One is they are great at pounding the offensive glass as a team, and they are all hitting the boards, _making up for Curry's deficiencies_. 

Bottom line is this....The Knicks are good enough to make the playoffs and beat anyone in one game. They have far too many flaws to be a contender. EVERYONE on that team should be auditioning for the future and there ARE players that need to be replaced or have replacements groomed. IMO only Lee and Frye should be untouchable (Frye needs to be given a chance to learn NBA defense). I still would like to see Frye get more time at the 5.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Did the Knicks really lose to the 33-17 Jazz? 
I have to agree this was the WORST LOST of the Season.* 

There were so many options for the Knicks to make in WINNING this game. Although the Knicks rotation of players played as well as possible the Coach decision-making throughout this game was very poor (this game Curry should not have been in the game at crunchtime going down the stretch when Okur hit that 3-point shot.). 

I liked Francis come-back game, lets hope he keeps it up. 
However, Coach Isiah Thomas is still getting beat from the 3-point line and hav'nt thought of a strategy or a solution to stop it. 

*Signs of POOR Coaching:* 
When 5.9 Nate Robinson blocked 7.6 Center Yao shot early this season, Coach Isiah Thomas should've went with that as a new sneak weapon defense for Nate Robinson to keep doing (by planning ways for teammates to distract Big-Oponents so 5.9 Nate Robinson could sneak up for a block.). This way one of Nate Robinson blocked-shots every 4 or 5 games on a Big-Man would've been the BEST High-Light for the Dunking Champ, plus brang Nate and Isiah closer as teacher & student, while 3-point oponents look around for Nate before taking a shot. 

*The Knicks was leading the Jazz by 10 points with 5 minutes left in the game. BANG! what happen? Jazz up by 1 with 2 minutes left in the game. That is where the game was turned around in the Utah Jazz favor for the WIN.*

What bothers me the most this season is Marbury, Crawford, and 7-Foot-Curry collects more Turnovers than fouls each game. When in the 4th quarter (if) you have a double digit lead why not play agressive and Hard to show you want this game, especially when you only have 1 measly foul entering the 4th quarter. 
*The Detroit Pistons backcourt Tandem of "Billups & Rip" adverage 4 fouls per game to make their team a WINNING Team. We all should know that the adverage Center in the NBA league on any WINNING Team average 2 to 3 fouls just in the 4th quarter.* 

Marbury, Crawford, and Curry only had one foul each entering the forth quarter in this game vs the Jazz, plus had well backups on the bench that could've replaced them if they wanted to slow the game down by fouling every other time down the court with a 10 point lead with 5 minutes remaining in the game to just trade baskets down the stretch for a Knick WIN. 

Coach Isiah Thomas thought it was SAFE to have Eddy Curry in the game with a 10 point lead and only 5 minutes left in the game to defend the Jazz best 3-point shooter (Center Okur), that was the time to have defenders like 6.11 Jefferies or 6.11 Frye on Okur on defense (not Curry, Lee, or Rose. The Miami Heat LOST alot of Close games they could have WON by using Alonzo Morning at CrunchTime rather than Shaq.). 

*The Jazz beat the Knicks the sameway the old Isiah Thomas Detroit Pistons used to beat teams down the stretch with their 2 Centers that was 3-point shooters. Getting beat at your ole game is BAD (Zeke)... *


----------

